# Fire Ants in Raised Garden



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Noticed I had a fire any bed in my raised garden. Don't want to douse them with chemicals since their near my vegetables. Any safe way of getting rid of the suckers?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the same problem. 
Boiling water?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I use orange oil. 2 tablespoons to a gallon of water & hit em hard.Drench them.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I use orange oil. 2 tablespoons to a gallon of water & hit em hard.Drench them.


This is what I tried multiple times with little success. It worked on some, but not all. I finally resorted to just using seven dust... they say it's vegetable friendly, so we'll see if I get sick or not.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BrandonH said:


> This is what I tried multiple times with little success. It worked on some, but not all. I finally resorted to just using seven dust... they say it's vegetable friendly, so we'll see if I get sick or not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I use it all the time around the shack cause I can't use chemicals. Works everytime. You gotta drench the whole bed. 
I've heard others say it doesn't work. It works for me. I did about 8 beds last week there gone.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Il give it a shot. Thank you sir!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Diatomaseous Earth works good. It works into the ****** in their armored exoskeleton, which lets in bacteria which kills the ants. You can get it in bulk at pool supply stores as it is used as a filter media. It is non toxic to humans, but breathing the dust will irritate your throat and lungs...so be careful there.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

http://fireant.tamu.edu/files/2014/03/ENTO_015.pdf


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Diatomaseous Earth works good. It works into the ****** in their armored exoskeleton, which lets in bacteria which kills the ants. You can get it in bulk at pool supply stores as it is used as a filter media. It is non toxic to humans, but breathing the dust will irritate your throat and lungs...so be careful there.


I heard the DE from the pool store had been process and shouldn't be use might just be a rumor...Feeds stores carry it and it's food grade safe for humans & pets actually cheaper as well...

Quote of the Day: If you never answer a real question then you can never be a real leader....


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The gallon of water and two oz of orange oil has never failed me

You need to pour it directly in the middle of the mound so it goes deep.....use a single stream....the whole gallon on one mound


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mudskipper--does that orange oil/ water mix kill them or just make them relocate? I ask because if I can chase them out of the garden, Orthene or similar is sure-fire.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It kills them from what I have seen....it's their eggs and queen you want.....which is deeper into the mound.....and orange oil does not have the bad side effects of your brand.....í ½í¸³


----------

